# 2001 Pathfinder hatch won't open.



## Queeniekb (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi y'all,
I have a 2001 Pathfinder and all of a sudden my hatch will not open anymore. The window pops open, but the hatch won't. I have inserted the key into the hatch lock and when turned to the right, the window opens, but key will not turn to the left anymore. I have tried pushing on the bottom center of hatch while trying to open the hatch....didn't work. Per manual instructions, I have inserted key in drivers door lock and in quick succession turned the key to the right twice...didn't work. Thekey fob unlocks all 4 doors but doesn't appear to do anything pertaining to the hatch. I have tried popping the latch from the inside?..didn't work. I am at my wits end...any suggestions on how to fix it, short of taking in to the repair shop??

Thanks,
Queeniekb


----------



## Bunchie (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh yeah you've got an expensive problem. Same thing happened to me. Ended up cutting a hole in the lift gate exterior and butchering the gate, just to get it open again. Then buying another from the wrecker and installing that one. What has happened is that there is nylon/UHMW piece within the latch assembly itself that has broken off and jams the turning action of the latching mechanism. Inheirent design flaw, pure and simple.


----------

